# Do bunnies need a salt lick?



## Alley (Jun 14, 2005)

THey have them for sale at the store, But I want to know if they are needed.


----------



## Kricket (Jun 14, 2005)

Alley, I got my buns a salt lick about 4 monthsago and they have NEVER touched it. I have heard severalmembers here say it is not necessary. Also heard that thesesalt licks can corrode your cage bars. I give my buns celeryregularly to get some salt in them...

Hugs! Shorty, Star &amp; Krick


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2005)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8215&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=salt++licks

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8101&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=salt++licks

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5359&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=salt++licks

here are some links where Saltlicks have been discussed , it mayhelp it may not , butit basically depends on hteRabbit as to whether he/ she likesit or not uses itor uses it as a weight set.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 21, 2005)

None of my rabbits have ever used it either.

Ellie


----------



## chia_pet_06 (Jun 21, 2005)

[align=center]My mom is one of those people thatreads something and automatically assumes its the gods honest truth andwe have to live by it.So when I first got my rabbits lastyear... she bought a bunch of the little spools. I just kindawired them up in a few cages.. and some ofthe others, it was reallyinconvenient to wire it, so i just sat it in the cage. Sincethen, on one of my cages, its about 18 x 18 x 22 or so with a removabletray.. you know the kind... it has caused the wire to rust abit. not to the point where the strength is reduced, it justlooks bad.[/align]
[align=center]~*Chia*Pet*n*Reese*~[/align]


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2005)

Months ago I had bought Scooby a set of 4flavored salt licks and he seemed to enjoy it, and I never saw any ruston my cage. He really liked orange...lol. Maybe hewas just an odd rabbit

~~Caitlin


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2005)

As Buck would say.......

*"Have had some buns who liked them, most didn't. The saltwill adsorb moisture and often "wick it" into areas you may not want itin, causing staining and/or corrosion. Most pelleted foodsprovide enough salt and minerals for most buns. Unnecessaryaddition, for the most part."

Buck*


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2005)

really? Oh, I feel bad about giving Scooby salt licks now...I'll remember that for the future.

~Caitlin~


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't feel bad! I don't think saltlicks can hurt, because it'll just get them drinking more. Ihave a salt lick hung up on one of those bunny kabob things, and theydon't really touch it. In fact, my buns hardly touch any oftheir toys. Instead they throw their litter pan and hay binsaround. :disgust:


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 21, 2005)

all of my bunnies ahve salt licks and buttons hasnt touch one of his since ive had him hehe! but the girls and frosty love it!!


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2005)

lol, how cute

~Caitlin~


----------

